# Review: Nitecore EA81: XHP50-led, 8 x AA, max. 2150 lumens, (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (Sep 23, 2015)

Recently, Nitecore released its first light with XHP50 led, the EA81. Advantage of this search- and outdoor light is, that its powered by 8 AA-batteries, which are readily available. Instead of the earlier released P36 with MT-G2, this led combines 2000+ lumens-output with decent throw. In this review we’ll have a closer look at the EA81 and will also do some shootouts against the P36 and some competitors. 

*EA81, powered by a bunch of readily available AA-batteries
*











*driven by a XHP50 led
*




*
big output, low-cost power sources
*





*So let’s start, as usual, with the manufacturer specs: 
*
*Features:
*
*· Utilizes a CREE XHP50 LED*
*· Maximum output up to 2150 lumens*
*· High efficiency circuit board provides up to 810 hours runtime*
*· Boasts a peak beam intensity of 53,300cd and a throw distance up to 462 meters*
*· Five brightness levels and three special modes to select from*
*· A micro-textured reflector offers wide angle lighting*
*· Featuring Advanced Temperature Regulation (ATR) technology to dynamically adjust output performance according to its internal temperature*
*· Direct access to ultralow and turbo modes*
*· Innovative dual switch offers user-friendly interface*
*· Integrated power indicator light displays remaining battery power (patented)*
*· Reverse polarity protection prevents damage from incorrectly insertedbatteries*
*· Stainless steel retaining ring protects core components from damage*
*· Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating*
*· Constructed from aerospace grade aluminum alloy*
*· Robust HAIII military grade hard-anodized*
*· Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two-meter submersible)*
*· 1.5 meters impact resistance*
*· Tail stand capability
*
*Dimensions:
*
*· Length: 7,6” / 193mm*
*· Head diameter: 2,36” / 60mm*
*· Tube diameter: 1,65” / 41,8mm*
*· Weight: 9.95oz / 282gram (without batteries)
*
*And the output specs:

*






*Unboxing:
*
The EA81’s box doesn’t stand out between other Nitecore boxes. It has the same looks: Colorful, and a lot of specifications and advertising printed on it. The box is sturdy enough to store the light when not used. In the box we find almost everything we need, except batteries. Not a big problem; dealers should include a blister with alkalines to make the light ready to use. Overall, nothing wrong with this box. Have a look at the pictures to see what’s inside.

*easy recognizable as a Nitecore-box
*





*in yellow, black, red and white
*




*
inside the EA81, manual, warranty card, spare o-rin,, lanyard, and holster
*





*Impressions:
*
First impression: Not that big one that I expected! A light powered by 8! cells can’t be tiny. Luckily it has a rather small tube and enough grip, so it’s quite easy to handle with. The light is an upgrade of the earlier released E8 Caveman, with little differences. As always with my Nitecores, this light is well machined, and the treads are lubed well. The anodizing is sufficient, but I’ve seen better jobs done by Nitecore. It has an orange-peel reflector, in which I found a flaw. Not a big problem, but Nitecore should take care of this. The led is perfectly centered. The notches in the lights’ head should give the EA81 anti-rolling, but in practice the light rolls of the table. You’ve to control the light by the two side-buttons, which are separated by a marked edge. Tailstanding is no problem, also with added lanyard. The inner side of the tube looks ok with gold plated springs and clear icons how to insert the batteries. In the tailcap I found some solder remnants at the springs, this could be improved. Overall, the finishing and machining is good, and the light is easy to handle with. Carrying in the coat pocket (in upcoming winter-season) shouldn’t be a problem. Please have a look at the pictures, that show more details and impressions.

*good looking flashlight
*





*but can’t be hidden in your hand
*




*
but is easy to control by using one hand
*




*
first Nitecore with XHP50 led
*




*
notches in the head don’t prevent rolling of the table…
*




*
steady tailstanding no problem
*





*
the orange-peel reflector
*




*
big throw combined with a lot of output
*




*
the lanyard added on
*




*
strongly recommended: rechargeable batteries to avoid leakage
*




*
the holster won’t protect the whole light
*




*
but is handy while carrying
*




*
the two power buttons, separated by a thin edge
*




*
laser-engraving well done
*




*
overall anodizing is ok, except some little flaws
*




*
solder rests in the tailcap
*




*
the threads are greased and machined well
*




*
a close up of the EA81’s head
*




*
deep cooling fins
*










*a close up to the perfect centered XHP50 led
*




*
a rather thin tube
*




*
clear icons how to insert the eight AA-cells
*




*
gold plated springs and contacts inside
*





*
User interface:
*
The EA81 used the often used “two-button” interface. Personally I like this interface, but I’m still hoping at more Nitecores with the MH20 (a three-way-button-for-all) interface. You can locate the buttons without problems, but the TM16’s (bigger) buttons are easier to be found. A voltage indicator is built in: Three, two or one blue flash informs about actual battery condition. This is show after installing the batteries and can also be shown with a short press at the upper button when the light is off.

A short press activates constant on, starting at turbo at first time. A short click at the upper button cycles through the EA81’s modes. From off, press and hold the lower button for instant LOWER-mode or press and hold the upper button for instant TURBO. Personally, I really like this, because you can always start the light at LOWER or TURBO, no matter which last used mode is stored. Double press the upper button for instant-STROBE. In instant-STROBE you can’t cycle to another mode. In normal / constant-on mode, press and hold the upper button for the special mode, starting with STROBE. Press and hold for the next mode, BEACON and after that SOS. No memory for the special modes here. Press and hold the power button to activate STANDBY-BEACON while shutting the light off. The EA81 will flash once per 3 seconds, so you easy locate the light. The EA81 has a lockout mode: Press and hold both buttons about 3 seconds to enter, a short flash will indicate the lockout-function. Same way to deactivate. All modes work fine and without problems, but I wish this light will ever come with the MH20 switch.

*Modes:
*
Like most actual Nitecore lights, the EA81 has also five normal and three special modes. You can only cycle up through the modes, starting with LOWER > LOW > MID > HIGH > TURBO. You have direct access to LOWER and TURBO. Special modes will start at STROBE > BEACON > SOS. You have direct access to instant STROBE. Enough, and well-spaced modes, but I’m waiting for a light that could cycle up and down through its output-modes.

*ATR:
*
The EA81 has advanced temperature regulation to avoid the light will be overheated. When it gets hot, light will (dynamically) decrease output. Time of decreasing depends on the actual conditions. Because this is dynamically, in real life this is hard to see when the EA81 decreases output.

*Size comparison:
*
Some lights shown here side by side. Because I don’t own lights with the same output and driven by the same cells and led, I took some well-known lights for the comparison.

*AA-battery, Nitecore EC4, Nitecore P36, Fenix LD60 and Nitecore EA81
*





*Nitecore EC4, Nitecore P36, Fenix LD60 and Nitecore EA81
*





*reverse…
*




*
a zoom-in to the heads
*




*
and the tails
*




*Tint:
*
The XHP50 of the EA81 has more neutral tint than XM-L2, but not that much. I’ve compared the tint to Nitecore P36 with MT-G2 and warmer tint and the Fenix LD60 with XM-L2(U2) with cool tint.






*Beamprofile:
*
The EA81 has an orange peel reflector, but it has still a throwy beam. It has a rather big hotspot, this makes the light ideal for lighting up a big area at middle distance. Clear visible in this throwy beam: A donut hole. No PWM at any mode, good point!
*
Beamshots:*
To start with, the EA81 projected on a white wall. Distance to the wall about 1 meter.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/125 sec, 35mm*

























*animation picture
*





Going outside now…..At first, the five output modes. After that, an animated picture. Finally a shootout against the Nitecore P36 and the Fenix LD60. The LD60 has more output, but should reach, according to the specs, approximately the same distance. 

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm
*

























*animation
*




*
Nitecore EA81 against Nitecore P36
*




*
a shootout against the Fenix LD60
*





*Conclusion:
*
The Nitecore EA81 can be the right choice for those who are looking for a big output light combined with huge throw, powered by “cheap” cells. About the cells, I can strongly recommend rechargeable AA’s, for example eneloops. This will avoid leakage. In my region, 8 eneloops are the same price a one Nitecore 18650 cell. I like the fact that also this Nitecore has good mode spacing, with a real low. The donut-hole that can be been indoors, is barely visible outdoors. Some finishing details of the EA81 could be some better, and I’d like to see all Nitecores with accurate voltage indicator. It’s not an EDC-light, but it won’t be a big problem to carry this light in your coat pocket during wintertime, because it’s rather compact and not that heavy for a 8-cell-light. Overall, I’m happy with my new AA-output king!

*Nitecore EA81 provided for review*


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 23, 2015)

Informative review. Thank you. 

As an owner of the *Nitecore P36*, I especially appreciated the outdoor shots comparing it to the EA81. The *Nitecore EA81* throws something like twice as far, but the P36 has the nice tint and wide hot spot of the MT-G2. Both have their uses. 

The tint differences were readily apparent in both the greens of the grass and the grays of the pavement.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I can't help but think that it is missing at least one mode of 10-15 lumens. Maybe another at 180-220 lumens, perhaps 120 instead of 80. 

I would love one of these, but modes don't do it for me


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 23, 2015)

Great review!
Kudos.
Nice performance.
+1 ☺👍


----------



## creegeek (Sep 23, 2015)

Great review thanks!

How long does Turbo last? I just saw the EC4S review and it's a "ski slope" from the minute Turbo is activated. I'm hoping the EA81 is regulated and provides plenty of 2K lumens when needed.

Thanks again!


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for this review. Really appreciate the beam comparison between this EA81 and P36. The comparison with LD60 also helped. Seems like an interesting light.


----------



## ven (Sep 23, 2015)

Great review, thanks for sharing Must admit i prefer the p36 by a good bit out of all of them, love the MTG2 tint/beam.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 23, 2015)

Great review!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Ladd (Sep 23, 2015)

Great review. Thanks for the read!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 23, 2015)

creegeek said:


> How long does Turbo last? I just saw the EC4S review and it's a "ski slope" from the minute Turbo is activated. I'm hoping the EA81 is regulated and provides plenty of 2K lumens when needed.




Is this a realistic expectation? The only way to get extended, flat runtimes on turbo is to design a flashlight so that it does not have a turbo. That way, the "high" setting can hold its output level for a reasonable period. 

I see turbo and boost modes as features that allow a temporary, short-lived jump to super-high output levels. Psychologically, however, I think of my flashlights based on the much lower levels that they can sustain for longer periods. 

If you think of the *Nitecore EA81* as 2150 lumen flashlight, you are bound to be disappointed. If, instead, you describe the EA81 as a 1200 lumen flashlight that happens to have a 2150 lumen turbo mode, there is a lot to get excited about.


----------



## kj75 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words! 



> I can't help but think that it is missing at least one mode of 10-15 lumens.



Yes, I understand. But it's a searchlight, so I prefer the ultralow over the 10-15 lumens to have long runtimes in emergency falls.



> How long does Turbo last? I just saw the EC4S review and it's a "ski slope" from the minute Turbo is activated. I'm hoping the EA81 is regulated and provides plenty of 2K lumens when needed.



Thanks to the big head, this light will last on turbo longer than P36 and EC4S, it doesn't get hot that fast. Of course, the light will decrease output soon, but do you real notice this in real life?? I usually use Turbo for short times..



> Must admit i prefer the p36 by a good bit out of all of them, love the MTG2 tint/beam.



It seems a trend manufacturers will pass the lovely MT-G2.... Such a nice led..


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 5, 2015)

awesome review kj75!! Outstanding photos! I would actually buy this light if I were in the market for another big light! That is saying a lot considering I usually rip Nitecore. This light looks brighter than the P36 and EC4s...hmmm


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 5, 2015)

Just went back and compared to original EA8. The XHP50 must have a much better efficiency because even with twice the lumen output on Turbo, the EA81 still manages an hour and 45 minutes, as opposed to two hours for the EA8. If I didn't already have my TM16 I would be tempted, even though I have an EA8 as well. The addiction never stops, does it.


----------



## creegeek (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the responses about turbo mode... let me clarify...

If it provides a minute or so at 2K then I'm happy - so long as I can get 2K again after a cooling off period. What concerns me about the EC4S is that the voltage may not be high enough to sustain turbo after one use. The "ski slope" I'm referring to may be voltage related. But I don't know.

If the EA81 can sustain 1200lm and burst at 2000lm (60s is fine) for the *life* of the batteries then I'm going to get one... I own an EA41 and I'm happy with it - so I need a significant upgrade in capability to justify the cost of owning both.

Again - thanks for your review - AA cells don't seem to be popular - so I appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## peripatew (Oct 26, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!



Do you know if the EA81's cell config is 4S2P like the EA8? Meaning can it run off of just 4 AA's as seen in this review: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358879-NITECORE-EA8-Caveman-Review-(8-4xAA)


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 5, 2015)

ref the question from peripatew: No, I just tried both configurations of using only 4 cells in the EA81 - nothing. Only 8 cells are functional.

FWIW: a comparison of beam coverage between 2 EA41s vs 1 EA81 is interesting. 

Skipping the accident of how I wound up with 2 EA41 lights, I had been using the EA41s together as a 'poor man's' longer-range light. I like the general beam coverage of the EA41s and especially the smaller more portable size of the EA41. Generally most of the ~1000 lumen lights have a beam with adequate spill/spot, but the range is a bit short for the ranges possible on my daily walks. I do not want all flood, nor all throw. My ranges are limited to the distances that I can still identify the moving animal in mixed (open woods w/road or path) terrain, which is generally under ~200 meters. 

The EA81 does have a noticeable doughnut hole, and it is visible in normal use, same as the earlier version of that 8xAA light from Nitecore, the EA8. I had that light and gave it away - the range was OK, but not bright enough. The EA81 satisfies my range and brightness wants. The size of the EA81 doughnut hole seems to be smaller than the EA8 had and it can be ignored in actual use. 

Using treetops (evergreen and deciduous) at distance of ~100+ meters as my target, the EA81 gives a broader and somewhat brighter spot than 2x EA41s, doughnut hole notwithstanding. The EA81 beam is broad enough to not need to sweep the terrain to find the noise or whatever movement. The brightness in the broad spot is sufficient over the larger distance to find animals. Using 2x EA41s is advantageous for shorter ranges between 50-100 meters in that two beams not pointed to the same spot can find the subject such as a deer moving thru the mixed woods & road terrain perhaps faster than a single EA81, but YMMV. Depends on the density of the woods any path/road curvatures.


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 5, 2015)

In Germany, turning on a 2000-3000+ lumen flooder in most walking areas would most likely invoke a visit from the Polizei. ie: only along the Main-Donau Kanal could a flooder be useful. The need in most suburban/urban areas of Germany that I live in around Nürnberg is for a narrower beam with several lumen output options.

and that points up the reason why I have steadily switched back to the AAA/AA format. Eneloops are routinely available in brick/mortar stores. Li-Ion cells such as 18650 are mostly mail-order. On a recent flight, security at the usual x-ray entry point in the airport took a second look at my MH20 and finally let it go. I do very much like the size and output of the MH20! nearly perfect for my travel needs. However, the EA81 will now satisfy my higher-power needs with a reasonable beam.


----------



## peripatew (Nov 5, 2015)

moldyoldy said:


> ref the question from peripatew: No, I just tried both configurations of using only 4 cells in the EA81 - nothing. Only 8 cells are functional..



Shoot! This was a deciding factor for me for this light. Really like the ideal of running of half batteries... Though not sure how often is be doing that. . Ordered it today. I wonder why they changed that? Perhaps ditching it allowed some extra brightness?


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 5, 2015)

peripatew said:


> Shoot! This was a deciding factor for me for this light. Really like the ideal of running of half batteries... Though not sure how often is be doing that. . Ordered it today. I wonder why they changed that? Perhaps ditching it allowed some extra brightness?



I suspect the restriction to all 8 cells is because of the XHP50 LED and the much higher current draw as compared with the EA8. I had the EA8 for several months and never wanted to use only 4 cells. I needed the run-time for the wide-open spaces when the output was on max all the time.


----------



## peripatew (Nov 5, 2015)

moldyoldy said:


> I suspect the restriction to all 8 cells is because of the XHP50 LED and the much higher current draw as compared with the EA8. I had the EA8 for several months and never wanted to use only 4 cells. I needed the run-time for the wide-open spaces when the output was on max all the time.



Thanks for the great additional info. There doesn't seem to be much love for this light here. I asked about it here (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/410703) for others to help me think through some different options for living in a 3rd world country. Would appreciate your thoughts on it as well since you own and like this light.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 5, 2015)

Is there momentary?


----------



## kj75 (Nov 5, 2015)

Beamhead said:


> Is there momentary?


No. Should make it a perfect light for me....
But the UI is my favorite....Nitecore should come with a extra tailswitch for momentary....


----------



## kj75 (Nov 5, 2015)

peripatew said:


> Do you know if the EA81's cell config is 4S2P like the EA8? Meaning can it run off of just 4 AA's as seen in this review: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358879-NITECORE-EA8-Caveman-Review-(8-4xAA)


I tried. No success. ...


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 5, 2015)

This is the light the EAX tried to be. I never did like the look of the EAX with its twin reflector head. The only advantage it had over the EA8 was a larger hot spot and spill, and to me wasn't worth the money.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 5, 2015)

moldyoldy said:


> I suspect the restriction to all 8 cells is because of the XHP50 LED and the much higher current draw as compared with the EA8. I had the EA8 for several months and never wanted to use only 4 cells. I needed the run-time for the wide-open spaces when the output was on max all the time.




This makes sense. The *Cree XHP50* comes in two flavors. One has a forward voltage of 6v; the other, 12v. I presume that the former is the one that is used in flashlights. If Nitecore wanted the *Nitecore EA81* to have the capability to run on four batteries, it would have to design a boost driver for it. By using eight batteries, Nitecore can achieve the necessary voltage using a buck driver. 

I do not know any facts about the driver, so this is only speculation on my part.


----------



## bobrip (Dec 18, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> This makes sense. The *Cree XHP50* comes in two flavors. One has a forward voltage of 6v; the other, 12v. I presume that the former is the one that is used in flashlights. If Nitecore wanted the *Nitecore EA81* to have the capability to run on four batteries, it would have to design a boost driver for it. By using eight batteries, Nitecore can achieve the necessary voltage using a buck driver.
> 
> I do not know any facts about the driver, so this is only speculation on my part.



I noticed that the EA8 has diodes in the end cap between the positive and negative posts. (I speculate this is to protect against some batteries being installed backwards. If you installed two backwards and the others correctly, then you would have a dead short across 4 batteries, hence the diodes) This has got to create an energy loss. Not good when you are running on batteries. In the EA81 the post are directly connected. Since the batteries are all in series the diodes are not needed. I have also never run the EA8 on 4 batteries, except as a test, so I don't see the disadvantage of the series setup. I am really impressed by the EA81 light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 18, 2015)

would love to see run time and output graphs alkaline vs NiMH vs L91's....if I were to buy the EA81 Id load it with Eneloop Pros...


----------



## FireWire (Dec 28, 2015)

I have an important question. My Nitecore EA4 suffers from the same thing as below. Run timed are examples of the EA4.

It is my biggest problematic issue with flashlights.


NiMh batteries not even beginning to enter the individual battery holes.
I have tried, 

:UNIROSS 2700mAh - will not enter just can't push them in. If they did get in, then they would be so stuck, that getting them out would be a nightmare

:UNIROSS 2400mAh - batteries will need to be twiddled until they begin to go in, but at least one will not go in. They need to be pushed in and that scrapes off their protective plastic coating. Getting them out, I need to put my finger in the centre and pull each one out. Max non stop run time is 1 Hour 48-53 Mins. 

: UNIROSS 2100mAh - will go in easily and out, but max non stop run time is 1 Hour 30 Mins. Not good run times.

: Tronic 2500mAh will not enter at all

: Tronic 2300mAh will enter and come out easily but only give 1 Hour 15 Mins. So a calculated approx capacity of 1500mAh. Bad bad bad.


Please help. I need to get the maximum run time, but the batteries are so difficult to get into and out these flashlights

advise??.


----------



## peripatew (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm using Amazon's generic equiv of Eneloop Pro's and I have some Edison rechargeable a that came with the light. Some of these are snug to fit into other lights, but I haven't had any problems with my EA81. I don't have any other rechargeables.


----------



## FireWire (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you have a nitecore ea4, do those batteries fit just the same as your ea81? I wonder maybe QC is bad and I have slightly thinner battery cambers?


----------



## peripatew (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry, just the EA81 . You can send me an EA4 to test though


----------



## FireWire (Dec 28, 2015)

Ps how are your run times for example high mode? Do you get more or about the same stated runtime?


----------



## peripatew (Dec 28, 2015)

I


FireWire said:


> Ps how are your run times for example high mode? Do you get more or about the same stated runtime?


I haven't done any formal run time tests, but I use this in a 3rd world country almost daily, and it's an incredible light. Recently used it on a jungle trip and it impressed me even more. With the Nitecore diffuser, it's perfect for me.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 29, 2015)

I have both an EA41 and an EA8. I use the above named Amazon Basic LSD 2450 mAh cells with no problem. They slide in and out easily, and I definitely get the full capacity from them. The last batch I let get a little too low, and my Xtar VC4 actually said it put 2700 mAh in them.

I have never heard of the cells you are trying to use. I would get a hold of a good caliper and check to see if they were really only 18mm wide or if they were larger.


----------



## FireWire (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you to both of you.

Are these the AA 2500 LSD Amazon batteries you talk of?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZV9WTM/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 30, 2015)

FireWire I do not know where in the world you are but when it comes to NiMH AA cells sticking to Eneloop and/or Eneloop Pros and other brands that are actually re wrapped Eneloop's such as Duracell Ion Cores are your safest most reliable bet. Yes the Amazon Basics 2400mah AA NiMH is also a re wrapped Eneloop XX. Ive run both the older XX and new Pro cells in both my EA4 and EA41 with no issues.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 31, 2015)

FireWire said:


> Thank you to both of you.
> 
> Are these the AA 2500 LSD Amazon batteries you talk of?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HZV9WTM/?tag=cpf0b6-20


Yes, those are the ones. They fit my EA4, EA41, and EA8 just fine.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you to each and everyone of you. You all helped me so willingly. This has been such a big help.

I thank you for taking the time to advise me.

Finally I'll be be using my flashlight, without dreading the taking out, and putting in of the batteries.

-The Legend of The AAs, That Stopped A Flashaholic-


----------



## FireWire (Jan 4, 2016)

Just a question. Why is there a doughnut hole in the hot spot on the ea81? Even not up close, it has it, unlike the ea4?


----------



## kj75 (Jan 4, 2016)

FireWire said:


> Just a question. Why is there a doughnut hole in the hot spot on the ea81? Even not up close, it has it, unlike the ea4?



As far as I know, it's because of the leds' shape (with a cross). I've seen in the beam of the Nitecore EC4S and the Fenix TK35-UE (2015) too.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 4, 2016)

kj75 said:


> As far as I know, it's because of the leds' shape (with a cross). I've seen in the beam of the Nitecore EC4S and the Fenix TK35-UE (2015) too.


Correct. The center of the emitter is the spot that provides the light for the center of the beam, since it is closest to the focus of the reflector parabola. If there is no emitter there then there is no light for the center of the beam.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you, so the ea8 did not have that doughnut hole?


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 5, 2016)

FireWire said:


> Thank you, so the ea8 did not have that doughnut hole?


No, it did not.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 8, 2016)

Im curious, the 4 LEDs in the ea81, at 2150 lumens do they each emit 2150 lumens / 4 = 537.5 lumens each? If so, that means lumens can be added up? It's confusing as I thought 4 x 40 watt bulbs still = 40watts, only a better spread of 40watts.


----------



## peripatew (Jan 8, 2016)

FireWire said:


> Im curious, the 4 LEDs in the ea81, at 2150 lumens do they each emit 2150 lumens / 4 = 537.5 lumens each? If so, that means lumens can be added up? It's confusing as I thought 4 x 40 watt bulbs still = 40watts, only a better spread of 40watts.



Lumens are additive.


----------



## peripatew (Jan 8, 2016)

FireWire said:


> Im curious, the 4 LEDs in the ea81, at 2150 lumens do they each emit 2150 lumens / 4 = 537.5 lumens each? If so, that means lumens can be added up? It's confusing as I thought 4 x 40 watt bulbs still = 40watts, only a better spread of 40watts.



Lumens are additive.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## peripatew (Jan 8, 2016)

FireWire said:


> Thank you



It's an excellent light, absolutely love mine. It's making my other lights jealous. And everyone who has seen it has been really impressed with it.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 8, 2016)

Like I said before, it is the light the EAX wanted to be. If it had been available at the same time as the EA8 and the EAX, I would have definitely bought the EA81 instead. But I can control my addiction can control my addiction can contro... sorry. I am *not* buying an EA81 to replace my EA8 (that's why I bought my TM16). I can control my addiction - really, I can. Here, just hold my wallet for a while, please. Where's my jacket with the very long sleeves and all the buckles?


----------



## FireWire (Jan 9, 2016)

Lol

the ea81 has a xhp50 led, what bin is it, K2?
also what voltage range does it operate between?

anyone?


----------



## FireWire (Jan 12, 2016)

Run times 
Using 8 UNIROSS Hybrio 2400mAh rechargeale AA batteries.

High mode 1200 lumens. 2h 27mins 

Upto 2h it seemed to be constant regulation.

From 2h -to- 2h 27mins the light slowly dimmed down to maybe 200 lumens.

No warnings - At 2h 27mins the flashlight did not flash, no buttons flashed either, it just 
dropped to 1 lumen.

We hope this helps using your nitecore in the urban, jungles, forests.

Ps Even with flat batteries as described above, we did the manual voltage test, the flashlight reported 2 flashes?? Why didn't it flash once?

Nitecore says
Power Tips
Each time batteries are inserted, or the mode switch is pressed withEA81 turned off, the blue LEDs will blink to indicate battery levels:
1. Three times for battery levels over 50%;
2. Twice for battery levels below 50%;
3. Once for battery levels close to depletion (below 10%).


----------



## FireWire (Jan 26, 2016)

FireWire said:


> Lol
> 
> the ea81 has a xhp50 led, what bin is it, K2?
> also what voltage range does it operate between?
> ...



Hello anyone know what "bin" it is?


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 18, 2016)

I have the light ..... It's ''white but not blue'' if that helps ??? 

Sorry ....


----------



## Miracle (May 19, 2016)

when you leave batteries in the Nitecore EA81 but turn the light off

does the EA81 sap the batteries's power over time?

meaning that even if the light is off, the batteries slowly lose their power

does this happens in the EA81?


----------



## peripatew (May 19, 2016)

Miracle said:


> when you leave batteries in the Nitecore EA81 but turn the light off
> 
> does the EA81 sap the batteries's power over time?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it does have a parasitic drain, but how much I couldn't tell you. I've had batteries in it for over a month, and it still shows full with he inbuilt meter (3 flashes).

Sorry that's not a technical or definitive answer. I LOVE this light!


----------

